
How (badly) broken is the web? - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/how-badly-broken-is-the-web/
======
raxxorrax
> Internet became a garbage dump of humanity

I really like it, I am one of those filthy ones.

> anonymity, poor trace-ability (of source), inability to confirm attribution,
> etc.

I don't think this is a problem and it cheapens the arguments in #2 and #3.
Still an important fact to be able to weight information. But even so I don't
think the quality of information is that much worse than comparable "official"
sources and that more people are informed to a degree never seen before.

> What will likely happen [...] is [...] "sub-Internets".

On this one I agree and think it is a problem. This will mainly happen due to
the subjective content classification of several platforms that try to contain
certain content and in doing so will create the basis for further content
control by third parties such as companies and countries. A grave mistake.

> re-invented concept of on-line identity

I disagree profoundly, since this would increase ambitions identified as
problems in #2 and #3. This will most likely supress voices that aren't a
problem. If you think there are too many problematic voices, you should work
on yourself, since that is entirely your problem. Real criminal activity on
the net are foremost identity theft and phishing. Both issues are reinforced
by the ideas around better identification of users. And let us be honest, that
is the ambition proposed.

Compared to "conventional" crime, internet crime is actually pretty low since
there is a high barrier for entry.

------
krapp
>It's time for a radical thesis - the Internet (in its current form) is
irreversibly broken. Because of its scale & growth rate - it effectively
eliminates all options of realistic governance (at least centralized /
regulated - the ones we know at this point).

This isn't a radical thesis. It's become _de rigueur_ to complain about how
irreparably, irredeemably broken the internet is. Javascript is a cancer.
Normies and corporations have ruined the web's quirky technocratic charm and
rendered it a lifeless, homogeneous mass of standard templates and best
practices. Nazis, psychopaths and charlatans have an unparalleled capacity to
spread their lies and hate. And _worst of all,_ pitchfork-wielding, pearl-
clutching mobs of SJW moralists are trying to stop them! We seem to get a
thread about it every week.

A truly radical thesis would ascribe any positive value to the modern web at
all. That would cause SV to drop their monocles into their Monster energy
drinks in shock. Youtube is more valuable to the world as a repository of
information and culture than the Library of Alexandria, but people would burn
it down in an instant simply to spite the ads. Social media has provided most
profoundly democratizing paradigm shift in mass communication since the
telephone or possibly even email, but people write it off as nothing but
idiots sharing memes in a Skinner Box. The internet _has_ brought people
together in uncountable positive ways, we're just trapped in our own identity
bubbles and it's no longer possible to see the forest for the trees.

The web isn't broken, it just isn't perfect. But it's still a lot better than
people seem to give it credit for. I know the author only wrote this... barely
even an article... just to push Tim Berners-Lee's Solid but to me the argument
for completely abandoning the web and starting over just isn't that strong.

